
50 US cities may have to be bulldozed in order to survive - gasull
http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2009/07/detroit-heads-for-bankruptcy-50-cities.html
======
sengan
Pruning trees helps them. Parasitic insects cannot enter through dead limbs.
There's enough space for new shoots to grow. And they don't break in the snow
or the wind.

Pruning back overgrown cities seems very sensible to me. If you don't want to
move, you get to live in the countryside!

------
joeycfan
So 'We had to destroy them in order to save them' has finally come home to
America?

Who says there's no karma?

